# Can I use an HD dish(antenna) with a 322 receiver?



## mpilihp (Sep 29, 2014)

Hello, we are attempting to use our 322 receiver with a HD dish to take camping with us. I have had no success in getting a signal at all with this setup. I read in another online forum post that indicated it would work with one version (1000.2) of the HD dish but not the other (1000.4), issue is I do not know how to determine what version dish I have.

The setup I used was to connect the coax to the middle port on the dish which my reading indicated was the 119 sat and then I followed the onscreen setup prompts to point it based on the zip code of where I was. One setting, the azimuth was I think 252 which Im assuming is the compass angle but when I compared the angle of a neighbors dish it is point more like 239 degrees.

So my question is will an HD dish work with a 322 receiver, if yes but only a specific ver how do I tell what version I have. 

Also if yes what do I need to do to set it and the receiver up correctly to work.

Thank You

~ Phil


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

yes
to aim start from one 119W sat - cover by foil left and right LNBF


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

The 322 will work with any of the DISH dishes.

Because it is a two-tuner model, you need to make sure you either run two cables from the dish or use a separator.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

All dishes will work with the 322 you just won't be able to tune the HD channels.

Try setting up the dish in your yard before going camping/tailgating practice makes perfect. There are enough instructions on the internet for how to aim a dish just search for them. DISH has instructions for their products, don't try using the coordinates on the receiver those are not for the HD dish.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

mpilihp said:


> The setup I used was to connect the coax to the middle port on the dish which my reading indicated was the 119 sat and then I followed the onscreen setup prompts to point it based on the zip code of where I was. One setting, the azimuth was I think 252 which Im assuming is the compass angle but when I compared the angle of a neighbors dish it is point more like 239 degrees.


Rather than using the parameters from the receiver, you should use dishpointer.com. The on-screen parameters are for a DISH 500 and that's not what you're using.

Dishpointer allows you to locate your campsite by entering in the address or locating it visually on a satellite image. Zip codes aren't nearly as definitive and DISH rounds the numbers.


----------



## mpilihp (Sep 29, 2014)

P Smith said:


> yes
> to aim start from one 119W sat - cover by foil left and right LNBF


Hi Sorry I do not understand what your saying. are you saying that 119W is the first port on teh LNBF starting from teh left side? 
Thanks ~ Phil


----------



## mpilihp (Sep 29, 2014)

harsh said:


> The 322 will work with any of the DISH dishes.
> 
> Because it is a two-tuner model, you need to make sure you either run two cables from the dish or use a separator.


Hi I am only trying to get one TV working so do I still need a seperator? Im assuming you mean the cable from the tuner to the TV.Thanks

~ Phil


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

yes, first port would be good; as to the foil - you'll need cover two of three LNBF to aim the multi-feed dish properly: center LNBF must be pointed to 119W sat


----------



## mpilihp (Sep 29, 2014)

harsh said:


> Rather than using the parameters from the receiver, you should use dishpointer.com. The on-screen parameters are for a DISH 500 and that's not what you're using.
> 
> Dishpointer allows you to locate your campsite by entering in the address or locating it visually on a satellite image. Zip codes aren't nearly as definitive and DISH rounds the numbers.


 Harsh and RBA, thanks for the info that the onscreen info is wrong for the HD dish, but when I go to dishpointer and put in my zipcode I dont know what Satellite to select for the HD Dish. There appears to be three options, 1000+ 1000.2 and 1000.4.H

How do I know which dish I have?
The settings for 1000+ and 1000.2 appear to be teh same as what my 322 reciever was saying adn is for 119 whereas teh 1000.4 unit is showing for 61.5W and other below 100 sats.

Thanks

~ Phil


----------



## mpilihp (Sep 29, 2014)

P Smith said:


> yes, first port would be good; as to the foil - you'll need cover two of three LNBF to aim the multi-feed dish properly: center LNBF must be pointed to 119W sat


Ok thanks that makes sense to me now!

Thanks

~ Phil


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

mpilihp said:


> Harsh and RBA, thanks for the info that the onscreen info is wrong for the HD dish, but when I go to dishpointer and put in my zipcode I dont know what Satellite to select for the HD Dish. There appears to be three options, 1000+ 1000.2 and 1000.4.H
> 
> How do I know which dish I have?


Does you dish at home point SSE (1000.4) or SW (1000.2)?


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

mpilihp said:


> Harsh and RBA, thanks for the info that the onscreen info is wrong for the HD dish, but when I go to dishpointer and put in my zipcode I dont know what Satellite to select for the HD Dish. There appears to be three options, 1000+ 1000.2 and 1000.4.H
> 
> How do I know which dish I have?
> The settings for 1000+ and 1000.2 appear to be teh same as what my 322 reciever was saying adn is for 119 whereas teh 1000.4 unit is showing for 61.5W and other below 100 sats.
> ...


Do a google search for DISH 1000. It should yield many pictures pick out the one that matches yours.


----------



## mpilihp (Sep 29, 2014)

harsh said:


> Does you dish at home point SSE (1000.4) or SW (1000.2)?


So on my home I have a standard 500 dish and its pointing in a SW direction. I got a free HD dish im trying to use when I go camping and Im trying to use it with my same receiver.

Thanks ~ Phil


----------



## mpilihp (Sep 29, 2014)

RBA said:


> Do a google search for DISH 1000. It should yield many pictures pick out the one that matches yours.


So when I google Dish 1000.2 that brings back the most images that look like my dish, its black with white and red lettering on it. So appears to be in the same general direction as the 500 at which is good as the direction for the 1000.4 where Im testing it is blocked by trees. So Ill give it another go. Thanks for the suggestions!

~ Phil


----------



## mpilihp (Sep 29, 2014)

Hello, I could possibly have a new dish to try connecting up with, it is round but says Dish TurboHD on it. Is this a Dish 1000 unit? Not sure if it buys me anything.

Thanks

~ Phil


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

you should ask ppl around to help you... posting too many irrelevant questions... :scratchin


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Go to dishpointer.com armed with your address and the knowledge that you have a Dish 1000.2. It doesn't require a repeated restatement of your problem and it won't cost you anything.


----------



## mpilihp (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi I have and tried multiple times with no sucess. Ive taken a different approach and having issues with that, will start a new thread. Thanks


----------

